# General > Events, field trips and gatherings >  Aquasinga Exhibition 2016 at Big Box

## barmby

15 December at 10:00 to 18 December at 22:00

More details:
https://www.facebook.com/events/598952886960600/

Aquasinga Exhibition Enterprise will be holding their 2016 International Fish and Accessories Exhibition here at BigBox this coming 15 - 18 December.

You can meet and learn all about taking care of the fish from other fish breeders, watch some competition, purchase some accessories for your fish and more fun activities!

Here is some fish competition that will be held
1) Arowana category
2) Betta / Discus / Flowerhorn category
3) Guppy / Goldfish / Pleco
4) Nano Tank
...

----------


## fireblade

today is the day!!

----------


## limz_777

better to go on Saturday , dave chow will be there , Events Details:
Dave Chow Live is on 17 December (Saturday) at Big Box, Level 3 Convention Hall 
from 13:00 – 16:00, local time.

any idea will nano aquascape will displayed on saturday ?

----------


## barmby

There will be nano scape

----------


## limz_777

results finalize on saturday ?

----------


## barmby

Bench in: 14 December 2016 4-7pm
Judging: 15 December 2016 4-7pm
Prize giving: 18 December 2016 4pm
Bench out: 18 December 2016 7-10pm

----------


## limz_777

half baked exhibition

----------


## jackychun

Very quite and empty Aquasinga today. 



However, the live demo show today by Dave Chow on ADA 90p was really good. He setup a very stunning hardscape with good stones and driftwoods. 











Hope next time organizer can do better job for the expo. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## BFG

I was there on sunday but couldnt locate the exhibit area , frustrated , I went back home . From simei to jurong east and back again , wasted trip . I saw a small lfs there beside the escalator . Had to endure standing in the mrt both way of the trip . Wasted the day , came back from night shift some more , now not feeling well .

----------


## Tucker

Very disappointing to see how this show was organised in comparison to the shows/competitions around the region, the tanks from the Indo competition last week were amazing - I feel sorry for Dave Chow, having to come down and scape at this event, this tank comes no where near the quality of other tanks that he has scaped for other shows - does anyone know what happened, did the organisers not give him a nice collection of rock and wood to choose from, this just looks so amateur in comparison? 

Dave please accept our apologies on behalf of the Singapore aquascaping community for letting you down, hopefully next time we can do much better.

----------


## barmby

Previous shows example Aquarama is helped by Qianhu. And they have pretty much all the SOPs in place. It will take time to develop another.

----------


## limz_777

> Very disappointing to see how this show was organised in comparison to the shows/competitions around the region, the tanks from the Indo competition last week were amazing - I feel sorry for Dave Chow, having to come down and scape at this event, this tank comes no where near the quality of other tanks that he has scaped for other shows - does anyone know what happened, did the organisers not give him a nice collection of rock and wood to choose from, this just looks so amateur in comparison? 
> 
> Dave please accept our apologies on behalf of the Singapore aquascaping community for letting you down, hopefully next time we can do much better.



Feel the local LFS should step up more to promote the local aquascaping scene , maybe a wrong venue

----------


## fireblade

did you go to the correct location? :P




> I was there on sunday but couldnt locate the exhibit area , frustrated , I went back home . From simei to jurong east and back again , wasted trip . I saw a small lfs there beside the escalator . Had to endure standing in the mrt both way of the trip . Wasted the day , came back from night shift some more , now not feeling well .

----------


## barmby

BFG, it is not in Singapore Expo.  :Grin:

----------


## jackychun

What a pity that the venue is soooo huge and only few vendors were there. However, I still enjoy the show by Dave Chow. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## vinz

The show in general was a disappointment. There were a few highlights here and there. Dave Chows demo was one of them. I think the Pleco, Guppy, Discus and Betta Competitions went on as planned despite the hiccups.

Sadly I couldn't stay to the end of the Dave Chow demo to mingle. I think Jacky was sitting next to me?

----------


## NanoScaper

> The show in general was a disappointment. There were a few highlights here and there. Dave Chows demo was one of them. I think the Pleco, Guppy, Discus and Betta Competitions went on as planned despite the hiccups.
> 
> Sadly I couldn't stay to the end of the Dave Chow demo to mingle. I think Jacky was sitting next to me?


Is it true that the nano tank competition was cancelled?

----------


## vinz

Don't know cancelled or not. But only 2 planted nano tanks was setup.

~ Sent from Moto X Style via Tapatalk ~

----------


## NanoScaper

> Don't know cancelled or not. But only 2 planted nano tanks was setup.
> 
> ~ Sent from Moto X Style via Tapatalk ~


I actually planned to go there on Sunday with my family but caught wind of what's happening there on Saturday and decided not to go at all.

Really wanted to see what the nano tank competition looked like.

----------


## vinz

Not ideal tank for nano. One of those unknown China brand all in one. Nanos look better in open top tank with or without plants/hardscape above water. 

~ Sent from Moto X Style via Tapatalk ~

----------


## jackychun

> The show in general was a disappointment. There were a few highlights here and there. Dave Chows demo was one of them. I think the Pleco, Guppy, Discus and Betta Competitions went on as planned despite the hiccups.
> 
> Sadly I couldn't stay to the end of the Dave Chow demo to mingle. I think Jacky was sitting next to me?


Hi vinz, I was sitting one seat away from you  :Grin:  Was trying to catchup but didn't see you in the end. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## vinz

Oh. You're the one with a copy of Dave's book?

I had to go off earlier.

~ Sent from Moto X Style via Tapatalk ~

----------


## jackychun

> Oh. You're the one with a copy of Dave's book?
> 
> I had to go off earlier.
> 
> ~ Sent from Moto X Style via Tapatalk ~


Yes, that's right! The book is quite informative. However, printing and image quality wise cannot compare to Takashi Amano's books. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## limz_777

> Previous shows example Aquarama is helped by Qianhu. And they have pretty much all the SOPs in place. It will take time to develop another.


always thought aquarama is a local event ,maybe the local market is too small , now branching into quangzhou ? http://www.aquarama.com.cn/en/

----------


## vinz

Aquarama was local. But they decided that the market is now in China.

Anyway, discovered a new show is coming in June. It is already looks 100% better organised and supported by industry. Speakers for trade show seminars already lined up.  AquaRealm.com.sg.

~ Sent from Moto X Style via Tapatalk ~

----------


## NanoScaper

Hi vinz

Can confirm with you again regarding the URL?

I tried to visit the URL but I got "server not found" error and a WHOIS of the domain turns out "domain not found" also.

Hope you don't mind pointing me in the right direction (other links) as I am keen to know more about this upcoming event.

Thanks!

----------


## vinz

Opps... My mistake. I added an extra 's'. I'll correct the link in my post.

~ Sent from Moto X Style via Tapatalk ~

----------


## NanoScaper

> Hi vinz
> 
> Can confirm with you again regarding the URL?
> 
> I tried to visit the URL but I got "server not found" error and a WHOIS of the domain turns out "domain not found" also.
> 
> Hope you don't mind pointing me in the right direction (other links) as I am keen to know more about this upcoming event.
> 
> Thanks!


Disregard my previous question.

I found the correct link. The URL is actually aquarealm.com.sg.

----------


## barmby

It's a pity. Yup. We all love the hobby and want it to do well.

----------


## peanut88

Whoever planned this exhibition is a joke. Truly amateurish and lacking. But I can understand it and take it as part of the learning experience.

One thing I want to remind ALL LFS ! ! !
Fish hobbyists don't grow on trees. They have to be nurture and cherish.

Hence I hope they will support such exhibitions more and they themselves promote the hobby in whatever way they can.

Like holding small exhibitions, promotions and conducting workshops.The LFS will gain more and prosper in the long term.

If not, the number of hobbyists will decline and reduce.
 :Surprised:  :Surprised:

----------


## BFG

BigBox is at Jurong right ? Thats where I went .

----------

